# How Long Does a 6.8kg Gas Bottle Last You?



## Fat Bastard (23/10/13)

Seems that my 12 kegs is well under par for the course. I do use the one bottle for everything though, I'll purge empty kegs with it, and charge them up a bit with it to dispense starsan and pbw solutions during cleaning.

I cant find any leaks in the system, so I don't think it's leaking anywhere, but of course that doesn't mean it's not leaking somewhere I haven't checked. I never turn the gas off either, it's hooked up all the time. The gas guy told me I'd get 9 kegs out of it, so until recently, I thought I was doing alright!


----------



## Josh SA (23/10/13)

FB. Im on my 13th keg with my first bottle of CO2 & i suspect im probably only halfway through. I only use the gas for carbonating & dispense.

Compressed air moves all Cleaning/sanitising solutions for me.
I also never purge kegs of air b4 filling, only after filled. never had oxidised beer although it gets drank pretty fast.

recall someone on here said 50 or so kegs carbed & dispensed from one bottle.


----------



## punkin (24/10/13)

Mine last 8-10 months at a guess, two kegs a week at least, usually more. We also use the gas for soda water, she goes through a bottle a day of that stuff. I guess that's closer to 100 kegs rather than 50 although i use 10kg bottles. I have 2 so i can keep a spare and don't have any frightening 'run out of beer' moments. :blink:

I don't purge.


----------



## Yob (24/10/13)

I just got myself one of these bad boys, I've read countless times of folks losing whole bottles from leaks that I don't think I'll ever leave it on all the time..


----------



## Camo6 (24/10/13)

I got well over a year from mine. At a guess over 15-20 kegs. I occasionally purge lines and kegs when I remember. Took it back for a refill when the gauge read empty and was told it still had two kilo left.


----------



## pcmfisher (24/10/13)

12 kegs? You should get that out of a keg king 2.6kg.

I get 35 - 40 out of 6.8kg


----------



## Cortez The Killer (24/10/13)

6.8kg lasts me a touch over a year

I don't purge though but also get through a heap of soda water

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (24/10/13)

There is a calculator on my website based on volumes for CO2 expansion from a liquid into a gas.

Using the calculator 6kg bottle and 18L keg, carbonating to 2.4x plus 1x for dispensing = 49 kegs.
This works out to 122g per keg. There was an old rule a few years back where it said expect 110-130g per keg allowing minimal losses. (varies depending on beer style)

If you use a lot of CO2 to purge and clean, say an extra 1x vol, you will go from 2.4x+1.0x=3.4x to say 4.4x vol per keg.
So 49kegs / 4.4 x 3.4 = 37.8 kegs. Still a long way from where you are.

I leave both my kegerators connected to gas and turned on all the time. I don't use CO2 for purging etc, and I would average about 120g per keg, or a bit over 20kegs for my 2.6kg bottle, and a bit under 20kegs from my 2.3kg bottle.


Even using 50L kegs from a 6kg you should get about 17 kegs.


----------



## JaseH (24/10/13)

On a related note, does anyone know how much a KK 6kg bottle weighs empty? I've got a party coming up and want to check I have enough gas left in the bottle, would hate to run out half way through.


----------



## NewtownClown (24/10/13)

Frothie said:


> On a related note, does anyone know how much a KK 6kg bottle weighs empty? I've got a party coming up and want to check I have enough gas left in the bottle, would hate to run out half way through.


 Does it not have a Tare Weight stamped on the bottle? Perhaps shoot an email to KK for empty and full specs


----------



## joshF (24/10/13)

Do you happen to ever have soda water in them? I've only got a 4.5kg which lasted me 6 months and about 15 kegs, until the Mrs decided she wanted the little 12L party keg to be used for soda water. Since then, it all goes to shit. Serving that stuff at 300kpa sure makes the co2 bottle empty alot quicker :blink:


----------



## Camo6 (24/10/13)

I'd give them a call as Yuri could probably tell you over the phone. When I swapped mine he mentioned there was a slight variance between bottle weights.
Any reason why you couldn't pour a cup or two of hot water down the side and feel for the temperature change? Works on lpg bottles.


----------



## punkin (24/10/13)

joshF said:


> Do you happen to ever have soda water in them? I've only got a 4.5kg which lasted me 6 months and about 15 kegs, until the Mrs decided she wanted the little 12L party keg to be used for soda water. Since then, it all goes to shit. Serving that stuff at 300kpa sure makes the co2 bottle empty alot quicker :blink:



Do this, saves having keg space wasted and a dedicated tap.







Just have the bottle of water cold, click the disconnect on with the reg turned up full and shake upside down for 30-40 secs.

She loves these stainless Keg King caps too, say's the gas lasts right to the end of the bottle rather than the car valve and adaptor system we used to use that went flat.


----------



## JaseH (24/10/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Does it not have a Tare Weight stamped on the bottle? Perhaps shoot an email to KK for empty and full specs


I'll have to check when I get home - I was being interwebz lazy. I have to pop into KK soon anyhow.


----------



## NewtownClown (24/10/13)

Frothie said:


> I'll have to check when I get home - I was being interwebz lazy. I have to pop into KK soon anyhow.


Don't bother... I just got home and realised mine is a KK and doesn't have a Tare Weight stamped...


----------



## Fat Bastard (24/10/13)

So, when are you considering that you've run out of gas? I'm going off the red section on the reg, which is at 5000kpa. Full is at a bit over 10000, so I'm probably filling up while it's still half full! Mind you I'd rather be doing that than running out unexpectedly.


----------



## stakka82 (24/10/13)

I get 12 or so to a 2.6kg kk bottle.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/10/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> So, when are you considering that you've run out of gas? I'm going off the red section on the reg, which is at 5000kpa. Full is at a bit over 10000, so I'm probably filling up while it's still half full! Mind you I'd rather be doing that than running out unexpectedly.


A bit tricky to try and gauge how much gas is left by looking at the pressure FB as pressure will be effected by the temperature. Weight is the way to go. Get an empty weight on your bottle next time and refer to that on weigh ins.


----------



## punkin (25/10/13)

I wait till beer stops flowing and then swap out the empty with the full spare. That way i know i scrunged the last erg of gas.


----------



## trustyrusty (18/7/16)

I am noob to kegging...
I worked out I have got 9 kegs from 2.6 KG
Think I wasted a lot in the beginning, force carb...etc I was under the impression that they would last a shed load more...
A mate who has keg in the fridge......who drinks a shed load said his gas lasted 2 years or so ( I know what he drinks like and thought the tank would last 6 years  ) I have been there and did not see a 40 litre tank 
but I reckon from memory he would might have a 6 ltr tank... I can ask... He has Keg in fridge and CO2 outside and says he puts on for 2 days to carb...so no forcing.. I think I should have got the 6L...or go the hire option... use 2.6 has the back up...

I was going to check for a slight leak.. ( I thought it was ok the other day) - Also the keg has toppled over a few times, regulator gauges probably not the best now..

From what I am reading 12 or so is normal for 2.6kg... ?

PS Mate has 10 KG..


----------



## JWB (18/7/16)

I get at least 40 kegs out of one bottle

I always turn the gas off every night or after a session I carbonate at 20kpa for a week and pour at just a little below that pressure.....


works for me


JWB


----------



## trustyrusty (18/7/16)

Thanks

Is that a 6.8 or 2.6 KG tank?

My post was talking about 2.6, thanks


----------



## sp0rk (18/7/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> I am noob to kegging...
> I worked out I have got 9 kegs from 2.6 KG
> Think I wasted a lot in the beginning, force carb...etc I was under the impression that they would last a shed load more...
> A mate who has keg in the fridge......who drinks a shed load said his gas lasted 2 years or so ( I know what he drinks like and thought the tank would last 6 years  ) I have been there and did not see a 40 litre tank
> ...


force carbing shouldn't use any more than slow carbing, you're still putting the same amount of gas in, just much quicker


----------



## hairydog (18/7/16)

I am getting about a dozen or so kegs out of my 6.8 kg bottle.


----------



## fdsaasdf (18/7/16)

hairydog said:


> I am getting about a dozen or so kegs out of my 6.8 kg bottle.


 I suspect you have a leak then (or carbonate to many times higher pressure than I do). I got about 7 corny kegs carbed + served out of my first 6.8kg fill before realising I had a leaky keg seal. I use a hanging travel scale to check how much is left nowadays and I have about 2.5kg left after almost 20 cornies carbed + served.


----------



## trustyrusty (18/7/16)

@hairy dog...

12 or kegs from 6.8 - you must be losing or using a lot of co2?? You mean 2.6?

I know some has 10 kg, and lasted 2 years or more...? And he does mind a drink either...


----------



## Parks (18/7/16)

JWB said:


> I carbonate at 20kpa for a week and pour at just a little below that pressure.....


Do you mean 20 PSI?


----------



## trevgale (18/7/16)

I get about 6 months from a 6.8kg cylinder.


----------



## trustyrusty (18/7/16)

@trevgale Is that Keg a month, 2 ...more


----------



## danestead (18/7/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> I am noob to kegging...
> I worked out I have got 9 kegs from 2.6 KG
> Think I wasted a lot in the beginning, force carb...etc I was under the impression that they would last a shed load more...
> A mate who has keg in the fridge......who drinks a shed load said his gas lasted 2 years or so ( I know what he drinks like and thought the tank would last 6 years  ) I have been there and did not see a 40 litre tank
> ...


For a normal 19L keg, at about 4ish degrees, and carbed at about 2.5ish volumes, it'll take about 50g of co2 to force carb it and about 50g of co2 to dispense it. Basically 100g of co2 per keg. Simple maths. In theory you should get 26 kegs if you don't have leaks, don't purge kegs etc etc.


----------



## danestead (18/7/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> @trevgale Is that Keg a month, 2 ...more


11.3 kegs a month, or 19 stubbies a day if he was using 100g of co2 per keg.


----------



## Zorco (18/7/16)

CO2 Gas is cheap and more of a process fluid than just carbonation / dispensing for me. 

I purge, I push beer around, I push beer through filters when I feel like it. I flood my grain bin with CO2 for pest control, and I put my chickens to sleep in the wheelybin if one of the girls gets sick.

I always close the main valve and check for equipment leaks every 3-4 months.

I'd say 30 kegs from my 10kg.... Ish. 

Heating energy is by far my biggest brewery expense (non-ingredients). So I watch for lpg gas use and have an EDMI power meter on my brewery incommer. 

I think new keggers should come close to danstead's estimate.


----------



## hairydog (18/7/16)

I got that amount wrong rough guess about 20 corny for a 6.8 kg bottle with a pre purge before filling kegs and a little for cleaning

lines every 6 months .


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/7/16)

I lost half a 6.8kg gas bottle to a leak in my manifold last December. I found the leak and fixed it, and when the gas bottle finally ran out I obviously replaced it. That was in January. It's still going strong now. Not sure how many kegs I've had through it, probably about 12-14 beer kegs and maybe 2 or 3 soda water kegs as I've brewed 12 batches this year so far. I also use it for pushing cleaner through the lines and taps, purging kegs and for the soda water on occasion when there's a spare keg spot in the kegerator. I'll be interested to see how long it does last.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/7/16)

Reiterating importance of ensuring you are leak free before checking your consumption. I completely went over my gas system before August last year and put on a fresh bottle in August, it only just ran out last week. So 11-12 months use. I lost count of the kegs that went through the system but I use the bottle to clean my lines out every now and then also.


----------



## trevgale (18/7/16)

danestead said:


> 11.3 kegs a month, or 19 stubbies a day if he was using 100g of co2 per keg.


I go through a keg of soda water per week, a keg of beer every 2-3 weeks and I pressure transfer from fermenter to kegs. So that's 26 kegs of soda and about 10 kegs of beer, with the beer also being transferred with CO2. I do pressure ferment and use this to partially or fully carb so that would save a bit. Anyway I think I am in about the right ballpark.


----------

